# Bank without maintenance fees



## kiwpol (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you aware of any bank in Australia where I can open a small account without a monthly fee? - I used to have an ANZ account that died out because the fee gradually ate up the funds I had available there. I'm obviously not interested in any interest; it's OK if the rate is 0.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I think consumers are being squeezed more and more by the banking sector and when you consider the massive loses they have made around the world this will only get worse in the short term.

However, if you find any reputable banks which offer "free banking" I am sure other members would be interested.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Bankwest, NAB and Ubank all have accounts with no fees and no conditions (I.e no min deposit or min amount) start with NAB or Ubank

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm with Suncorp and pay no fees


----------



## unname88 (Dec 6, 2012)

iduno said:


> I'm with Suncorp and pay no fees


Hi there,
are they paying you interest?


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

unname88 said:


> Hi there,
> are they paying you interest?


Only on deposit over $5000


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It seems as though those banks who do not charge you maintenance fees for your accounts pay little or no interest on deposits. Is there such a thing as free banking?


----------

